

No Kindle for Canada - tdewbury
http://www.cbc.ca/money/story/2009/10/07/tech-ebook-kindle-international.html

======
dhughes
The Democratic Republic of Congo is getting the Kindle but not Canada, what
the fuck!?

~~~
mjgoins
Maybe the people in Canada have intellectual property freedoms to a greater
degree than in the Congo. What could be worse for Amazon and the publishers
than customers that expect to have rights?

I wish I lived in a country with no Kindles.

------
billswift
There is another article on this,
[http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/why-you-
cant-...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/why-you-cant-get-the-
kindle-in-canada/article1316081/) , also linked at HN,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=868723> . It's speculation, similar to
what I wrote here earlier, still no real news.

------
chaosmachine
_"A spokesperson for Amazon refused to say why the device is not being made
available in Canada."_

I was hoping the CBC had managed to find out why.

~~~
naz
Just speculating but: Rogers. They own the GSM networks here and they are
utterly awful. Worse than AT&T.

~~~
codedivine
Bell/Telus are launching a GSM network soon (in November). Maybe (hopefully?)
the Kindle will launch on their network.

------
simc
It's not coming to New Zealand either. You have to wonder why they are
excluding a substantial portion of the english speaking world.

------
fsniper
Not coming to Turkey either. Being in a third world country sucks hard in
every count.

